# Free Hand Router Sign - Raised Letters



## dlane6110 (Dec 30, 2005)

Attached are photos from my first non-test Free Hand Router Sign with raised letters. I still have more practice to get good but I am fairly satisfied with the results of these two. Thanks to *Visteonguy * for some guidance and inspiration and also for his idea on the 12" plexi base plate for the trim router. The signs are 24" x 16" and the wood is 3/4" red oak and are hand painted with a Spar Urethane top coat finish.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

That must be one of the most difficult projects. Keep up the good work. -Derek


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice work dlane.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Yep,,, ya got her now,,, nice job, Dlane


----------

